# Maggie's trying to fit in



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

We have what we call a "family flock call" -- the first few notes of Beethoven's Fifth -- and all the parrots can do it except our new cockatiel, but I'm sure he'll learn it shortly. Even the budgies can do it. So we were trying to teach it to the new cockatiel, Johnny, tonight, and that prompted the others to whistle it, and then Maggie cooed. I thought she was just cooing to be cooing. But when I whistled it again, and the other birds all answered, she cooed again! I think she was trying to join in and since she can't whistle, she cooed, and darned if it wasn't the same cadence as the whistle! It didn't sound like her annoyed coo or her "fill up my food dish NOW" coo or her "hello, you haven't noticed how beautiful I am in the last five minutes" coo.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

That's cute Maggie is cooing along. My 2 Cockatiels and English budgie whistle the Mexican Hat Dance and Casper The Friendly Ghost tunes. I love when they harmonize together.  Now we're working on Pop Goes The Weasel. 

Dawn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Siobhan said:


> We have what we call a "family flock call" -- the first few notes of Beethoven's Fifth -- and all the parrots can do it except our new cockatiel, but I'm sure he'll learn it shortly. Even the budgies can do it. So we were trying to teach it to the new cockatiel, Johnny, tonight, and that prompted the others to whistle it, and then Maggie cooed. I thought she was just cooing to be cooing. But when I whistled it again, and the other birds all answered, she cooed again! I think she was trying to join in and since she can't whistle, she cooed, and darned if it wasn't the same cadence as the whistle! It didn't sound like her annoyed coo or her "fill up my food dish NOW" coo or her "hello, you haven't noticed how beautiful I am in the last five minutes" coo.



I have alot of birds out in the loft and it seems they do respond to others coo or even a noise.... it is interesting... and very coo- el...lol..


----------

